# Iso vom Geistwasser



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I rode with Paivi to get the prelims done on my young boy (10 mo) and per Dr Link (very well known for his expertise) gave Iso a "very good to "excellent" on his hips and "normal elbows" I sent them in for a reading from OFA. Also 2 other littermates to Iso were prelimed and both came back very good. Now the wait for the prelim results and then another year for the finals.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Good news!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Another WOOHOO.. That's GREAT news Denise!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!!!!!!!!!! That's great! I am a basket case about x-rays LOL LOL Always stresses me out until they are up on the viewer!










Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Congratulations!

I was a basket case at home waiting to hear from you guys








I'm like Lee, I'm a wreck until the pictures are up and I can see for myself









I've used Link for years, he's excellent...he has to be in his 70's though. I just hate the thought of him retiring. I think most breeders I know want him to never retire.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We all know how important postioning is for hip x-rays and Dr. Link is the BEST around and he is a VERY nice man. Most of the people that come to him is from out of state. I sure hope he is still around when it is time to do Iso's finals.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTG Iso!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Denise that is awesome news! Congrats!! Make sure you set us know when you get the final prelim results!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's Great Denise!


----------

